# Anyone have access to Aircraft Blue Book



## jlbpropilot (Apr 17, 2016)

Would any member happen to have a current subscription to Aircraft Blue Book and be willing to run an airplane for me please? If so please PM me for details. I would appreciate it very much. Thanks


----------

